# Custom tedding rate?



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What’s the going rates for tedding?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably $8-$10/acre for a 4 rotor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Probably $8-$10/acre for a 4 rotor.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike-an hour or an acre? 8 an hour is hardly minimum wage then you have the equipment and fuel on top of that. Just curious


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Michigan State 2019 custom rate guide came out 4 days ago........$7.60/ acre.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hayman1 said:


> Mike-an hour or an acre? 8 an hour is hardly minimum wage then you have the equipment and fuel on top of that. Just curious


Yes, I meant per acre. Thanks Ric....too big of a hurry and not proof reading.

Regards, Mike

Add; I noticed Cy was considering a tedder purchase. He could use a much larger tedder than a 4 rotor up in his country with the acreage he is considering. A six rotor would be small for up there....a eight would be welcomed.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Yes, I meant per acre. Thanks Ric....too big of a hurry and not proof reading.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> Add; I noticed Cy was considering a tedder purchase. He could use a much larger tedder than a 4 rotor up in his country with the acreage he is considering. A six rotor would be small for up there....a eight would be welcomed.


Yes if this all comes together I could be looking ar some huge acres but mostly a one time deal.Crazy what large tedders cost!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Yes if this all comes together I could be looking ar some huge acres but mostly a one time deal.Crazy what large tedders cost!


Yes, sure is, I know my pocket book really felt the difference of going from a 4 to 6 basket and I didn't even go for the road dolly wheels that you would need. IIRC, 30 miles between your fields??

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Yes, sure is, I know my pocket book really felt the difference of going from a 4 to 6 basket and I didn't even go for the road dolly wheels that you would need. IIRC, 30 miles between your fields??
> 
> Larry


38 miles end to end.From home 10 miles SW to 28 miles NE in a zig zag.Definatly want something heavy duty


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

i have a little two basket rake/ tedder that I used to help a friend. A four or a six basket would have been faster but the real limiting factor was how rough the field was. How big the fields are, roughness, travel distance and then the number of obstacles all should be factored in.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> What's the going rates for tedding?


I use the USDA custom rate guide. Fine your state here: https://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/

Look for the "custom rate guide" publication on the left side of the screen under the "more state features" title. In my area of Wisconsin tedding is at $8/acre


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$7/acre for tedding here, $8/acre if its a rough sob.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

That "custom rate guide" isn't available for every state. Bummer.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Let's talk this through. You go to your farm/barn, get your tractor out, hook up the tedder, move to the field, then charge $8/hour? That sounds insanely cheap. Can you break this out for me?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dvcochran said:


> Let's talk this through. You go to your farm/barn, get your tractor out, hook up the tedder, move to the field, then charge $8/hour? That sounds insanely cheap. Can you break this out for me?


That is per acre not hour as previously noted above a month ago.

Regards, Mike


----------

